# عاوز اعرف تفاصيل فتح المحجر



## عبدالحميد رمضان (2 سبتمبر 2010)

عاوز اعرف تفاصيل فتح المحجر


----------



## ENGHELAL (3 سبتمبر 2010)

انا ممكن اعرفك


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (3 سبتمبر 2010)

وكيف التواصل


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (6 سبتمبر 2010)

انت فين يا بشمهندس هلال مش انت قولت ممكن اعرفك فين ياريس المعرفة دى


----------



## aidsami (12 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام

فتح محجرة

للإجابة عن سؤالك أيها الأخ الكريم، ينبغي أن نفرق بين الشق الإداري و التقني لفتح المحجرة.

**الجانب الإداري* يختلف من دولة إلى دولة حسب القوانين السارية المفعول (قانون المناجم) والذي من ضمنها المحافظة على البيئة –يشترط عند طلب رخصة الاستغلال تقديم دراسة على اثر المنجم على البيئة مع تقديم مخطط تسيير بيئي-، تسديد الرسوم المنجمية قبل و أثناء الاستغلال، تقديم دراسة عن الأخطار المنجمية الممكن حدوثها و كيفية الوقاية منها ، تقديم مخطط طبوغرافي للموقع، تقديم مخطط الاستغلال، تقديم تقرير جيولوجي، تقديم دراسة أين يظهر فيها صاحب المشروع القدرة التقنية و المالية، تقديم عقد تأسيس للشركة، المصادقة على دفتر الشروط الذي يحتوي على بند خاص بإعادة الأماكن إلى حالتها الطبيعية أثناء الاستغلال أو قبل إقفال المنجم، الخ.	
** *الجانب التقني* أما فتح المحجرة من الناحية التقنية فهو رهن الموقع الذي يتواجد فيه الخام والخام في حد ذاته من:
الناحية الجغرافية –شبكة المواصلات المتاحة، وجود السكان...- ، 
الناحية الطبوغرافية- جبل او ارض مستوية او مائلة-، 
و الناحية الجيولوجية –قرب الخام من سطح الأرض، نسبة المواد النافعة و الشوائب التي يحويها الخام، شكل الخام، ....
كذلك رهن خبرة و مهارة المهندس المشرف على المشروع.
عادة يسبق فتح المنجم دراسة تقنية و اقتصادية للمشروع للنظر هل المشروع مجدي أم لا؟ إذا كان الجواب لا، قد لا يخاض في المشروع في الوقت الراهن وقد يكون متاحا في المستقبل عند تغير الظروف التقنية (ظهور طرق جديدة لمعالجة الخام الذي يحوي نسبة قليلة من المعادن النافعة أو ظهور آلات ذات قدرة إنتاج كبيرة أو/و بنمط مستمر، الخ) أو تغير الظروف الاقتصادية كارتفاع سعر بيع المواد الأولية (قد تباع في بعض الأحيان دون معالجة -أو تركيز-)...

 دون أن ننسى أن بعض الدول جندت فيما يعرف بشرطة المناجم وهذا للسهر على الرقابة التقنية و الإدارية للاستغلال المنجمي من اجل الاستغلال الأمثل و العقلاني لمكامن الخامات مع احترام تعليمات السلامة والصحة وكذا المحافظة على البيئة.

هذه المحاولة من اجتهادي الخاص حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة، إن أخطأت فصوبوني بارك الله فيكم

*سأقوم بتحميل بعض الملفات الخاصة بالموضوع عسى أن تكون مفيدة ريثما انتهي من تحميلها*

أنا عن نفسي وضعت طلب سابقا من الأخوة و الأخوات الذي ليس عليه قيود و يملك دراسة متاحة من الألف إلى الياء لمشروع منجمي نظري او مطبق في أرض الواقع أن يفيدنا بها وهو مشكور مسبقا، حتى نصل إلى الهدف المنشود بأسرع الطرق و لا تضيع جهودنا سدى مع أدراج الرياح.
بارك الله في الجميع.

هناك حكمة تقول: أن العلم إذا أنفقت منه فهو يزيد.
رجاءا لا تبخلوا على إخوتكم، الذي يرحل عن هذا العالم لا يأخذ معه إلا ما عمل وليس ما علم لأنه سيلاقي علام الغيوب أما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض ويعتبر صدقة جارية تشفع لصاحبها.
قال الحسن البصري:..
يا ابن آدم إنما أنت عدد فإذا مضى يومك, فقد مضى بعضك ....إنما الدنيا حلم و الآخرة يقظة والموت متوسط بينهما ونحن في أضغاث أحلام ,من حاسب نفسه ربح ومن غفل عنها خسر ,ومن نظر في العواقب نجا , ومن أطاع هواه ضل , ومن حلم غنم , ومن خاف سلم , ومن اعتبر أبصر , ومن فهم علم, ومن علم عمل , فإذا زللت فارجع , واذا ندمت فاقلع , وإذا جهلت فاسال, واذا غضبت فأمسك..
وفي الختام: سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك، لا اله إلا أنت، نستغفرك و نتوب إليك.


----------



## aidsami (12 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام
دراسة مشروع
http://www.mediafire.com/?o438hoexvnrjjcp

السلامة في المحاجر
http://www.inrs.fr/inrs-pub/inrs01.nsf/intranetobject-accesparreference/ed 799/$file/ed799.pdf


----------



## أبو هارون (21 سبتمبر 2010)

aidsami قال:


> سلام
> 
> فتح محجرة
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم 
aidsami

حياك الله .. اخوك في الله جيولوجي ... صاحب المكتب الهندسي للتوريدات واستغلال المحاجر

انا فاتح محجر حجر جيري .. ولكن بفضل الله المحجر مكشوف واهم حاجه طبعا التسويق .. إذا كانت لديك القدرة على التسويق أو بمعنى اصح وجدت الجهة التي ستقوم بالتوريد اليها .. كده انت وصلت .. ما عليك الا انك بتعمل دراسة جدوى بسيطه خالص .. بتحسب تكلفة استخراج ونقل الخام من المحجر الى المكان المورد اليه .. وطبعا القاعده الاقتصادية المعروفه .. اذا كانت التكلفه اكبر من الدخل طبعا هتغم على المشروع لحين إشعار اخر .. واذا كان في عائد هيغطي ومجزي يبقى توكل على الله .. الموضوع بسيط ان شاء الله .. استخير واعقلها وتوكل على الله .. ولو محتاج اي استفسار اداري ابقى ابعتلي .. سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت نستغفرك ونتوب اليك .


----------



## aidsami (22 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام 
تحياتي لك اخي أبو هارون و الى كل  *الأخوة و الأخوات*
و كتكملة للموضوع ما ياتي:

1-managment mining company (Gestion Entreprise minière) (French)
http://depositfiles.com/files/bm3ugt8bc

2- Panification of mine (Frensh)
http://depositfiles.com/files/qnw5cg0c8

3- Mining Environnement (Franch)
http://depositfiles.com/files/4slrazwih

4- Full_Strip_Mining_Handbook_08_11_09
http://depositfiles.com/files/5x8yrp80q

5- Preliminary Economic Assessment for The Galore Creek Gold - Silver - Copper Project
http://depositfiles.com/files/etyl6d8k6

و ما توفيقي الا بالله العلي القدير.


----------

